# Ms. Paramedic



## daughertyemta (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the help on hear with reccomending websites and so on.  I passed my Paramedic test yesterday and got my results this morning.  I think I cried for 5 mins non stop.  Its crazy!!!!  So once again thanks guys and gals~!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

So when you gonna change to  daughertyemtp? Congrats!!


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 5, 2009)

good point lol...i dunno if they will let me do that hehe


----------



## Mzcr (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats        !


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 5, 2009)

*re*

Congrats and welcome to the ranks


----------



## daedalus (Jun 5, 2009)

Toast to daughteryemt!

first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## flhtci01 (Jun 6, 2009)

In the words of my medic school director:

Congrats! Don't kill anyone.


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks...Ill try not too geesh. haha...


----------



## flhtci01 (Jun 7, 2009)

daughertyemta said:


> thanks...Ill try not too geesh. haha...



I had basically the same response.


----------

